# VERY wet mouth



## leopard_print (Mar 8, 2009)

My collie x spaniel (8 yrs old) has just got up off her bed and I was fussing her and realised her ear was wet and when I looked over at her bed the part where her head had been was literally soaked through. It wasn't urine, there was no smell or colour to it. I checked her head over and her mouth is really wet round her lower jaw. She seems alright otherwise..

I've had dogs for over 20 years and never witnessed this before...any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tau's had it occasionally, usually after eating grass next to nettles, and I can only assume she's stung her mouth. But it has always just subsided itself, and I've never sought any further medical advice. 

I know that dogs can suffer from similar problems with saliva ducts, so if it isn't as simple as a sting or similar, then it might be something like this? If it doesn't stop, I'd take her to the vet to have it looked at.


----------



## leopard_print (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, she does like to eat grass and she could well have done the same thing. I've looked in her mouth and I cannot see anything. However I will get her to the vet if it doesn't stop


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tummel has had a drooly mouth before, not as bad as your dog sounds but he usually has a very dry mouth. I don't think it's anything to worry about unless it continues for a few days.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leopard_print said:


> My collie x spaniel (8 yrs old) has just got up off her bed and I was fussing her and realised her ear was wet and when I looked over at her bed the part where her head had been was literally soaked through. It wasn't urine, there was no smell or colour to it. I checked her head over and her mouth is really wet round her lower jaw. She seems alright otherwise..
> 
> I've had dogs for over 20 years and never witnessed this before...any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sounds like for some reason she has had excessive salivation. Has she been in the garden prior to sleeping and could she have licked or eaten anything, sometimes irritation of the mouth can cause it.

Have you checked/will she let you check inside of her mouth to see there is no redness swelling or anything "stuck" in the teeth.

When she was asleep was she sleeping soundly, no really wild twitching, legs becoming agitated wildly anything like that? Did you notice when she woke up if her pupils were dilated?


----------



## leopard_print (Mar 8, 2009)

Her feet were twitching at one point I did notice, but she does this from time to time when she's dreaming.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> When she was asleep was she sleeping soundly, no really wild twitching, legs becoming agitated wildly anything like that? Did you notice when she woke up if her pupils were dilated?


I think I know where you are going on this..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leopard_print said:


> Her feet were twitching at one point I did notice, but she does this from time to time when she's dreaming.


They do often twitch slightly, when asleep and dreaming, as long as there was no really wild twitching or leg movements much more excessive than usual or dilated pupils I wouldnt worry. I only mentioned it because excessive salivating and really wild excessive movements together with dilated pupils can indicate a form of seizure.

The other thing they can do is paddle with the front legs, dilated pupils, breathing rate changes and they can just lay down and seem still and disorientated.
but from what you have said it doesnt sound like a type of seizure.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One thing I would say if she has stopped salivating now seems bright and her normal self I wouldnt worry. If it does happen again though I would get her checked out. Lots of things can cause excessive salivating, a neightbour had a boxer whos salivary glands were not working properly they can get blocked I think. Only just thought of it. So if it does happen again its worth getting a check up.


----------

